# 70 Lemans washer pump wiring



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just about finished restoring my 70 lemans convertible. Somewhere in its past the wire connector going to the washer pump was cut off (for and after market one?) Anyway have a new oem pump but cannot find the two pronged connector anywhere. Outside of buying an entire new wiring harness, any suggestions.
Thanks
New pics soon.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you thought of taking the wires and soldering on a connection end that will fit onto the prongs from the unit?


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

These cars had washers on them? Jw... I know mine doesnt work if they/mine did.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.whiteproducts.com/catalog/WhiteProductsCatalog.pdf

There are several supply house out there that sell oem connectors just have to look around. I googled weather pack connections and this was one of the first ones. I can't remember their name but there is a company that makes many GM oem connectors


----------



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

likethat said:


> http://www.whiteproducts.com/catalog/WhiteProductsCatalog.pdf
> 
> There are several supply house out there that sell oem connectors just have to look around. I googled weather pack connections and this was one of the first ones. I can't remember their name but there is a company that makes many GM oem connectors


Awesome! I think this is the one. Thanks


----------



## docmark1 (Feb 27, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Have you thought of taking the wires and soldering on a connection end that will fit onto the prongs from the unit?


Was looking as close to the original one as I could find.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

docmark1 said:


> Was looking as close to the original one as I could find.


Yea I realize that my suggestion was a worse case scenario. Maybe a junk yard may have the end and it can be spliced.

Try this guy : Phil Fern, he deals in GTO parts he's in NY: [email protected]
I bet he has one.


----------

